# Vista on macs?



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

just like the title says, is it possible to run Windows Vista on macs?
and will it run good with all gfx and sh^t on a mac book (non pro)?
thanks


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

no one?
where's dippyskoodlez when i need him


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jan 7, 2007)

pt said:


> no one?
> where's dippyskoodlez when i need him



Try posting in the Mac forum - you might be more likely to find him there... but then again you'll also be accused of double posting  

I would expect it is possible to run it on Intel Macs because they aren't too different to normal PCs, but a mac book normally has quite bad graphics (as do most laptops), so it might not run too great with Aero.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 7, 2007)

I'll just move this to the mac forum, and then dippy will probably answer .


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

Jimmy 2004 said:


> I would expect it is possible to run it on Intel Macs because they aren't too different to normal PCs, but a mac book normally has quite bad graphics (as do most laptops), so it *might not run too great with Aero*.



my tought too, the intel 950gfx aren't that good to run aero i think


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 7, 2007)

erm.. why would u want to run vista period  let alone disgrace a mac with it.


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> erm.. why would u want to run vista period  let alone disgrace a mac with it.



i don't wan't vista nor macs, it's not for me, it's for a friend who doesn't know much of english and don't understand the mac os, and want the gfx effect of vista :S
the mac os would be the only reason i would buy a mac, but she bought it, just for the design :s


----------



## niko084 (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes it is possible, and better yet its possible to run Mac OS on a PC!


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Yes it is possible, and better yet its possible to run Mac OS on a PC!



ok, is it easy to put vista on macs?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 7, 2007)

pt said:


> just like the title says, is it possible to run Windows Vista on macs?
> and will it run good with all gfx and sh^t on a mac book (non pro)?
> thanks



Yes you can run vista 

You can actually run vista on almost any GPU, you just get screwed with the crappy UI.. from the grey, up to the 3d aero.

Theres:

Windows G(r)ay
Mid-g(r)ay/Aero
2D Aero
3d Aero


The macbook can run WoW, so it should be more than capable of Aero's window handling.. until perhaps you get 20-30 windows onscreen, then its GG. 

However, the betas of Vista dont boot right on bootcamp, but I hear the RTM works just fine.

I'll be trying this out when I get my grubby little hands on a copy 



pt said:


> ok, is it easy to put vista on macs?



Yes. Just install bootcamp from os x, and it will do the work for you.. 

However, I would not suggest dumping os x completely. If and when they kill vista, atleast they'll have a fallback.

or just tell them you're not tech support? 

Just speaking from experience though.

http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/

You'll need a CD-R for drivers.

To eject the CD, reboot and hold down the mouse button, or use a USB mouse that can right click (Mighty mouse, or a PC mouse) and hit eject on the menu of the cdrom drive.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 7, 2007)

pt said:


> i don't wan't vista nor macs, it's not for me, it's for a friend who doesn't know much of english and don't understand the mac os, and want the gfx effect of vista :S
> the mac os would be the only reason i would buy a mac, but she bought it, just for the design :s



in that case, you may find it easier to install XP Pro, then download and install vista transformation pack 6.0 from softpedia.


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> in that case, you may find it easier to install XP Pro, then download and install vista transformation pack 6.0 from softpedia.



i told her that, she didn't want   
if she f^cks up the mac with a beta of vista, at least she can't say i didn't warned her


----------



## Ketxxx (Jan 7, 2007)

.......

women, ever illogical and impractical


----------



## zekrahminator (Jan 7, 2007)

pt said:


> don't understand the mac os



Now THERE's something I don't understand, how someone can not understand a Mac, and say that Windows is easy to use.


----------



## pt (Jan 7, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> Now THERE's something I don't understand, how someone can not understand a Mac, and say that Windows is easy to use.



don't ask me just like ketxxx said "women, ever illogical and impractical"


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 8, 2007)

pt said:


> i told her that, she didn't want
> if she f^cks up the mac with a beta of vista, at least she can't say i didn't warned her



The beta does not work.


----------



## pt (Jan 8, 2007)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> The beta does not work.



ok, thanks


----------



## strick94u (Jan 12, 2007)

ubuntu will run on a mac


----------



## xylomn (Jan 12, 2007)

strick94u said:


> ubuntu will run on a mac



what device has not had linux ported to it


----------



## Batou1986 (Jan 12, 2007)

lol vista on a mac i doubt that considering i still get bsod whenever i play games with ati drivers installed


----------



## Frick (Jan 12, 2007)

I was thinking.. I know you can have OSX and WinXP side by side on a Mac, but can you use like VMware to install windows98 as well? I mean.. It should work. Put something Linux on top of it and you have a pr0n-machine.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 13, 2007)

Frick said:


> I was thinking.. I know you can have OSX and WinXP side by side on a Mac, but can you use like VMware to install windows98 as well? I mean.. It should work. Put something Linux on top of it and you have a pr0n-machine.



Windows 98 works on intel macs too, with the CSM apple added to the firmware.

It was running on my schools mac mini.

I wouldnt suggest it though.  little buggy, from all the bios calls. However, I dont see why it wouldnt run in vmware/parallels just fine.


----------



## Nicholson (Jan 23, 2007)

If you have a power pc mac (G4 or G5) microsoft virtual PC runs windows 98/95 heck even DOS brilliantly i use it to play old games that dont run on xp.


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 26, 2007)

um,......vista.........mac............no, just NO!!!!!

i dont hate mac's but honestly, if your going to run a mac you might as well use the os its MADE FOR or use an os MADE FOR IT!!!!

vista is bad news  read up on it and deside if you really want to have that on any system you own.

i will stick with my pc builds, fast,stable, easy to manage, easly upgradeable, and no need for special programs like bootcamp to allow me to boot alternet os's


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 26, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> um,......vista.........mac............no, just NO!!!!!
> 
> i dont hate mac's but honestly, if your going to run a mac you might as well use the os its MADE FOR or use an os MADE FOR IT!!!!
> 
> ...



Bootcamp is not a program per se. Its the additional CSM for the EFI rom.  


As for women being illogical, I concur.

I know a few females that love os x. Its great.

Then I know a few that are more stubborn than a post when it comes to technology. She avoids my mac like its the devil....


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, Vista on a mac, interesting.


----------



## overcast (Jan 26, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> um,......vista.........mac............no, just NO!!!!!
> 
> i dont hate mac's but honestly, if your going to run a mac you might as well use the os its MADE FOR or use an os MADE FOR IT!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh here we go. More fear , uncertainty, doubt.


----------



## Frick (Jan 26, 2007)

As soon as I've sold my current system I'm going for a Mac Mini. It has to be the most basic system, with only 512MB RAM. My question is: How will it run with 512MB? Is it like WinXP where 512MB is pretty much enough but not quite sufficient?

EDIT: Off topic, I know, but whatever..


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 26, 2007)

you arent really sposta upgrade a mac mini just to warrn you, i have dont it and they arent easy to open, and yes you want more thne 512mb ram.

personaly dont see why you would dump a decent system like in your system specs to buy a far less powerfull mac mini.

if you want the same core os as mac uses, grab it for pc, its called BSD google "desktop bsd" same os, just diffrent gui(works going on to copy the mac gui to pc unix/linux)  bsd is the base for osX also uses the normal set of ATI drivers as well(for video card) and is easy to get full acceleration working in.

i work on macs regularly, they are ok for what they are, but IMHO they are no better then unix(bsd) or linux variants of the same thing, infact in most cases you can get the same software working on both.

and remmber you can do NATIVE dual boot using windows for gaming and bsd for work and still have a fully windows supported system with the mac, well my buddys macbook and powermac have come devices that lack windows drivers and trying to game well the audio sounds like OLD ac97 from the early days, tinny, weak and just not good.

macs have their place, honest to god, if i was setting up a total noob with an interent system or an older person i would go mac because its less likely to have problems then windows, but for games, well you need a pc to truely game


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 26, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> you arent really sposta upgrade a mac mini just to warrn you, i have dont it and they arent easy to open, and yes you want more thne 512mb ram.
> 
> personaly dont see why you would dump a decent system like in your system specs to buy a far less powerfull mac mini.
> 
> ...



No, BSD is the base of the microkernel, but it is FAR from being cross compatible enough to be "the exact same".

OS X is actually a fork of the BSD base, called Darwin. Maintained by apple. You can install it, but it comes with no UI and is very hardware limited.


----------



## Frick (Jan 27, 2007)

Yeah, I know my system isn't that bad (a CPU upgrade and it's GREAT), but I'm tired of PC's right now.. They're sooo expensive. Not really, but it's very difficult to resist upgrades when you're active on the Internet. Plus that the Mini is really hot. 

Another thing is that I'm trying to simplify my life. The only thing I have now is basicly  computers, tons of books and millions of comics. It's not a lot, but I figured that everything would be even simplier and smoother with a single stable Mac instead of a PC that I feel like I *have to* tinker with and million of parts I want to build firewalls/routers with but never have the time.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2007)

Frick said:


> Yeah, I know my system isn't that bad (a CPU upgrade and it's GREAT), but I'm tired of PC's right now.. They're sooo expensive. Not really, but it's very difficult to resist upgrades when you're active on the Internet. Plus that the Mini is really hot.
> 
> Another thing is that I'm trying to simplify my life. The only thing I have now is basicly  computers, tons of books and millions of comics. It's not a lot, but I figured that everything would be even simplier and smoother with a single stable Mac instead of a PC that I feel like I *have to* tinker with and million of parts I want to build firewalls/routers with but never have the time.


If you really want a mac, I think you should at least save up for an iMac. They perform much better than the mini, and have a beautiful screen. Plus you can add ram later, without voiding your warranty.


----------



## AshenSugar (Jan 27, 2007)

mac mini's are hot if you mean temp wise, little ovens 

if you want the mac experiance take out 1/2 ur ram, replace the video card with a pathetic old fx52 64bit 128mb card, install a flavor of unix, and ur about there.

if you have tinkerers(a common computer geek ailment) and its due to windows, install linux, or unix(bds) less tinkering to do, well less your gonna bother doing.

with that mac mini u would endup tinkering with the os till it didnt work anymore(i know, i have see people move from pc to mac, same kidna reasions you give) its funny when u tinker with the os to much and have to format to get it working properly again, not like windows where i can recover from pretty much any error without reinstalling 
(know your command line!!!) 

the only way ur gonna avoid the tinkering on pc/mac/computers is if you get something u cant tinker with, then you will still endup wanting to tinker 

i have found the best way to treat the need to tinker to be to get a 2nd crappy pc cheap someplace, something u can use as a project/exparment system, i have had many, they endup being sold/traded after i tinker them into perfection, or parted out after they are tinkered to oblivion 

i have done this with p2, p3, k6,athlon classic, athlon tbird-xp/sempy32, and a few macs even.
if you want a project mac find an g3/4 imac or old dual g4 for cheap(seen them at gradge sales for 30-40bucks) stick linux on it and tinker till ur bord shitless(been there done that)

i even owned an origal g5 mac i got as a tradin on a pc i helped the guy build for his work(audio/video rendering stuff that worked better on a64 then mac)  it was ok, but honestly it was SLOWER then my athlon xp@ 2300mhz or my a64 3000+at stock(not to mention it at 2.65gz)  and it frequintly had little "issues" that had to be patched out(4 patches a week seems a bit much to me.....)

ended up selling it to a mac fanatic my mother use to work with   he payed 3x what it was worth HAHA(mac fanatics are dumb!!!!)

and with that board u should beable to get 2.7 out of that chip without moding, at least most ppl i know with that board had no trouble getting 2.7-2.8 out of chips with it  

just remmber tinker dosnt go away, it only goes away if you "grow out of it" or die, hell i know people who are 75+ who where on the first pc's and apple systems ever made/sold that still cant help but tinker with their pc's, one is an old teacher of mine, george, funny guy, his wife goes NUTS at how he keeps messing with his computer, she finnly had me make her a buisness pc for her so he could keep his tinkering hands off the buisness/work pc and still beable to tinker with his pc, no he dosnt mod them, just constantly fiddling with settings and stuff, funny thing is he sometimes comes into my shop and will see a system sitting there that i need to fix or already fixed and he will "tinker" for a while and make it run better,  or find a problem i didnt catch, or possable problem i didnt catch(he saw that the chipset fan on a system wasnt spinning fluidly a while back, i hadnt noticed, saved me another repair for that client(warrinty service) and the chiset cooler he stuck on it was passive(pulled out of our DEAD board case from a dead asus matx board) 

i know it gets annoing at times being a tinkerer but at times its fun, and ends up being usefull 

oh and his excuse for comming in many times is to see whats new and that he needs thermal greese or something like that, his wife tells me hes got a box of little packets of white goop and if i ever get low i can come over and get some of them  )  he also turns out to be a handy hand at fixing CRT's, hes good with an oscope(starting to be a dead art in my exp) he fixed a 37in  hd crt monotor/tv i got for 25bucks, it had 7 bad caps and a dead PiP IC, the IC cost us 85bucks(ouch) and the caps, well he robbed them from a dead monotor at his house   we use it to watch movies now (its got DVI in  )

well i have rammbled enought, just remmber being a tinker junky can seem like a curse, but also can endup being a blessing to yourself and others


----------



## Frick (Jan 27, 2007)

@Wile E: I don't think you void the warranty by upgrading the RAM. Or?

@ashen: I know, I will probably always be a tinker-guy, but I don't like it.. Well, I really do like it, but it feels like I must do some other things now (like pick up my writing again).

And I don't think there will be less tinkering with Linux/BSD. Aren't those things made for tinkering? 

But we'll see what happens. I don't think I can get enough money to buy a Mac anyway. But if I do I'll be a macophile in a near future. If not, I'll stay with my current system (I have to replace a loud fan though..) and well.. I guess I can live with being a tinker-junkie for the rest of my life. But as said: It's alomst too fun!


----------



## Wile E (Jan 27, 2007)

Frick said:


> @Wile E: I don't think you void the warranty by upgrading the RAM. Or?



I haven't checked the most recent mini's, but the older ones don't have any user accessible ram slots. You have to open the machine, which voids your warranty. iMacs have 2 user accessible ram slots that you are allowed to access for ram upgrades.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 27, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> with that mac mini u would endup tinkering with the os till it didnt work anymore(i know, i have see people move from pc to mac, same kidna reasions you give) its funny when u tinker with the os to much and have to format to get it working properly again, not like windows where i can recover from pretty much any error without reinstalling
> (know your command line!!!)



A little unix knowledge goes a long way. Not only in preventing you from destroying your system, but shows how much more capable os X is than windows, without sacrificing security or performance.

The features are just *there*. Its a unix box with pretty colors, and stability. Toying with os x86 (hack version) really shows a lot about the inner workings of OS X.





> just remmber tinker dosnt go away, it only goes away if you "grow out of it" or die, hell i know people who are 75+ who where on the first pc's and apple systems ever made/sold that still cant help but tinker with their pc's,



My macbook pro is my "stable, reliable" machine. I have a job, and its reliant on not only having a functional laptop, but a *functional windows* aswell.

Not only do i get the joys of the stability of a mac, but I get a cool sandbox windows that runs with virtualization without hassle  


Tinker away.

But if its hardware you wish to tinker, No os is really suitable. Bootable CD FTW!


----------

